# Autohold button on US spec Tiguan



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

Installed by accident? It’s not working though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

autostrophic said:


> Installed by accident? It’s not working though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure miss the Auto Hold. I would say installed by accident. But I would go to the dealership and let them know it is not working maybe they can get it working....

Cindy


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

I wonder if you can get it working with obdelleven or VCDS? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

If your Tig is an early 2018, it is basically a ROW Tig that just has all the modules programmed to the US spec.

Just out of curiosity, do you have: an adjustable arm rest and a cargo area dome lamp in the ceiling?


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

LennyNero said:


> If your Tig is an early 2018, it is basically a ROW Tig that just has all the modules programmed to the US spec.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do you have: an adjustable arm rest and a cargo area dome lamp in the ceiling?


Sweet jesus, if you've got the adjustable arm rest, for the love of all things holy, GET THE PART NUMBER OFF IT!


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

It is not that unusual for a manufacturer to put wrong parts into a car. A local VW dealer sold a new Golf Sportwagen to a customer. That customer came back in the next week complaining that the paddle shift buttons on his steering wheel did not work. Do you think that this "malfunction" might have something to do with the fact that his car had three pedals on the floor? Paddle shifters do not work very well with a manual transmission. Obviously the factory put the wrong steering wheel on the car at assembly time. Stuff happens! If it works, enjoy it.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

LennyNero said:


> If your Tig is an early 2018, it is basically a ROW Tig that just has all the modules programmed to the US spec.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do you have: an adjustable arm rest and a cargo area dome lamp in the ceiling?


It’s not my personal Tiguan, it’s an inventory car (I work for a VW dealer). Everything on the car is US spec except the AH button. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

According to several part searches the part numbers for the ratcheting/sliding arm rest are as follows:

Base part number
5TA 864 207

Add this suffix for the upholstery you are looking for:
B AMK - Titan Black cloth
B AEJ - Titan Black leatherette
B LBL - Storm Gray leatherette

Getting european parts shipped to the US is another story...


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

LennyNero said:


> According to several part searches the part numbers for the ratcheting/sliding arm rest are as follows:
> 
> Base part number
> 5TA 864 207
> ...


e-acca.com

Even with shipping to US, prices come out cheaper than sourcing within the US. You just have to wait a long time... sometimes a month.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

GavinD said:


> Sweet jesus, if you've got the adjustable arm rest, for the love of all things holy, GET THE PART NUMBER OFF IT!


Was just in Germany and order the necessary bits for this Euro-Spec armrest mod!!! Not cheap!

5NB-863-241-E-82V (Euro-Spec Console) ... yes you need this, armrest alone doesn't fit USA center console .. the under-side of the respective armrests are different!!!!!
5TA-864-207-D-ICE - Black Leather Armrest


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

Was happier than a pig in **** to get my Euro Armrest, forgot about the Qi Charging Pad and AutoHold EPB button!!!

Just ordered from Netherlands and will ahve on Monday 11/12/18 ... will likely rip the car apart and install everything Monday night.

Will figure out hte necessary VCDS coding to handle the AutoHold


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

pillpusher84 said:


> Was just in Germany and order the necessary bits for this Euro-Spec armrest mod!!! Not cheap!
> 
> 5NB-863-241-E-82V (Euro-Spec Console) ... yes you need this, armrest alone doesn't fit USA center console .. the under-side of the respective armrests are different!!!!!
> 5TA-864-207-D-ICE - Black Leather Armrest


Are you sure you need the entire console? 

I'm not sure if the 5NB part will fit, because it's for standard wheelbase Tiguan.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

dcsh said:


> Are you sure you need the entire console?
> 
> I'm not sure if the 5NB part will fit, because it's for standard wheelbase Tiguan.


I'm positive that the armrest alone will not fit the USA-spec Tiguan. I bought the armrest in germany and brought it home. Tried to install and it will not sit properly. the underside of the armrest is different and will not sit correctly. I don't feel like taking the car apart again, to take pictures showing the problem .... when my euro console comes in, i will see.

I am a bit annoyed that i jumped the gun on the one i ordered without properly checking ETKA. You are correct, the correct Tiguan Allspace PN is 5NN-863-241-E-82V ... so there is obviously a difference ... lets hope it fits, or comes apart, as it appears that the console is 2 pieces ... it looks like the back section of the console where the large storage box and armrest connect is a separate piece from the front section


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

This thread has been hijacked. Wanna talk about the armrest? -Create a new one... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

Don't fret .... some Auto-Hold love will be coming soon ..... got my Tiguan (Short Wheelbase) Center Console today. I can confirm it is a perfect fit (took tons of measurements and test fit), however the difference is the pocket at the front of the console does NOT have the cutout below the rubber insert for the Qi Charging pad, so i will be selling the part i received (complete with the adjustable, forward-sliding black fabric armrest) as I desperately want Qi Charging for my cell phone almost as much as I want the adjustable arm rest!

So ... on to the Auto-Hold button ... swapped over the standard USA button for Auto-Hold EPB button. As expected, it doesn't work just plug & play. Annoyingly enough, as (bad) luck would have it, I left my Hex-Net Adapter at work, so tomorrow I will connect with VCDS and find the necessary coding / adaptation to get the Auto-Hold function working as it should with some coding. Once I figure out the necessary bit(s) to be coded I will psot here for those that wish to complete the Auto-Hold mod to their North American Tiguan (Allspace)


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

pillpusher84 said:


> Don't fret .... some Auto-Hold love will be coming soon ..... got my Tiguan (Short Wheelbase) Center Console today. I can confirm it is a perfect fit (took tons of measurements and test fit), however the difference is the pocket at the front of the console does NOT have the cutout below the rubber insert for the Qi Charging pad, so i will be selling the part i received (complete with the adjustable, forward-sliding black fabric armrest) as I desperately want Qi Charging for my cell phone almost as much as I want the adjustable arm rest!
> 
> So ... on to the Auto-Hold button ... swapped over the standard USA button for Auto-Hold EPB button. As expected, it doesn't work just plug & play. Annoyingly enough, as (bad) luck would have it, I left my Hex-Net Adapter at work, so tomorrow I will connect with VCDS and find the necessary coding / adaptation to get the Auto-Hold function working as it should with some coding. Once I figure out the necessary bit(s) to be coded I will psot here for those that wish to complete the Auto-Hold mod to their North American Tiguan (Allspace)


Did you check if the wiring exist?


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm curious as to how the auto-hold system works with the auto-stop?

The 'trigger' to restart the engine is letting your foot off the brake; how does that work with auto-hold?

I mean, I realize it's possible because a lot of the cars have them, just curious to what the 'trigger' would be, and if that too would need to be changed via VCDS/OBDeleven


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

inv4zn said:


> I'm curious as to how the auto-hold system works with the auto-stop?
> 
> The 'trigger' to restart the engine is letting your foot off the brake; how does that work with auto-hold?
> 
> I mean, I realize it's possible because a lot of the cars have them, just curious to what the 'trigger' would be, and if that too would need to be changed via VCDS/OBDeleven


On my NZ R-line with auto-hold the "restart" trigger is touching the gas pedal.


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

inv4zn said:


> I'm curious as to how the auto-hold system works with the auto-stop?
> 
> The 'trigger' to restart the engine is letting your foot off the brake; how does that work with auto-hold?
> 
> I mean, I realize it's possible because a lot of the cars have them, just curious to what the 'trigger' would be, and if that too would need to be changed via VCDS/OBDeleven



I really liked the auto-hold on our '10 Tiguan Wolfsburg - it has been missing on all our Tiguans since that one ('12 SE, '15 SE, '18 SEL). In our '10, as soon as you pressed the accelerator auto-hold disengaged. 

You can get similar results - although not automated as with auto-hold - by either activating the electronic parking brake OR pressing Set or Resume if you have ACC and have it turned on. With either activated at a stop, pressing the accelerator pedal will turn off the parking brake OR resume ACC to its set speed. Using ACC can be a little more challenging to use like this in town, especially when you're at a stoplight and turning.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

I start looking into this while back when we first got the '18, I even purchased the parking brake switch with auto hold (5NG927225LK). It requires changing the ABS code along with the parking brake code. Not willing to mess with the ABS decided to bench the MOD.





inv4zn said:


> I'm curious as to how the auto-hold system works with the auto-stop?
> 
> The 'trigger' to restart the engine is letting your foot off the brake; how does that work with auto-hold?
> 
> I mean, I realize it's possible because a lot of the cars have them, just curious to what the 'trigger' would be, and if that too would need to be changed via VCDS/OBDeleven


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

pillpusher84 said:


> Don't fret .... some Auto-Hold love will be coming soon ..... got my Tiguan (Short Wheelbase) Center Console today. I can confirm it is a perfect fit (took tons of measurements and test fit), however the difference is the pocket at the front of the console does NOT have the cutout below the rubber insert for the Qi Charging pad, so i will be selling the part i received (complete with the adjustable, forward-sliding black fabric armrest) as I desperately want Qi Charging for my cell phone almost as much as I want the adjustable arm rest!
> 
> So ... on to the Auto-Hold button ... swapped over the standard USA button for Auto-Hold EPB button. As expected, it doesn't work just plug & play. Annoyingly enough, as (bad) luck would have it, I left my Hex-Net Adapter at work, so tomorrow I will connect with VCDS and find the necessary coding / adaptation to get the Auto-Hold function working as it should with some coding. Once I figure out the necessary bit(s) to be coded I will psot here for those that wish to complete the Auto-Hold mod to their North American Tiguan (Allspace)


Any updates? Would love to see if I can add this to mine. 

Paul


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

I would like to know as well. Once you have, it’s hard to drive without it... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

moveingfaster said:


> Any updates? Would love to see if I can add this to mine.
> 
> Paul


Not yet ... my center console still hasn't arrived from Europe. Don't feel like ripping the center console apart a dozen times  The car still has 200 miles on it .. so I'll get back to this project and post updates once i have all my bits. May need to run wiring ... not sure if its in place already. Got all the wiring diagrams from erWin, so ready to go with what I need if necessary


----------



## KJVW (Jan 4, 2019)

So does anyone know where you can get these buttons that would go in the blank spots around the shifter? Was thinking of adding buttons to control possible lights, but would love to make it look stock or close the stock.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

pillpusher84 said:


> Not yet ... my center console still hasn't arrived from Europe. Don't feel like ripping the center console apart a dozen times  The car still has 200 miles on it .. so I'll get back to this project and post updates once i have all my bits. May need to run wiring ... not sure if its in place already. Got all the wiring diagrams from erWin, so ready to go with what I need if necessary


Any updates?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

blitz869 said:


> Any updates?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know in obdelleven you can set it to be always on so it would be independent of the button but I’m to scared to try it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

moveingfaster said:


> I know in obdelleven you can set it to be always on so it would be independent of the button but I’m to scared to try it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where in obd11 is it located?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

blitz869 said:


> Where in obd11 is it located?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll look it up later today, I’m headed out now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .:Rjackson (Dec 11, 2004)

I live in San Francisco (many hills) and this seems to be on by default in my car (SEL-P). Works much smoother than in my Gen 1 Tig.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

.:Rjackson said:


> I live in San Francisco (many hills) and this seems to be on by default in my car (SEL-P). Works much smoother than in my Gen 1 Tig.


When you come to a complete stop, you can let go of the break pedal and the car stays still until you hit the accelerator?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .:Rjackson (Dec 11, 2004)

blitz869 said:


> When you come to a complete stop, you can let go of the break pedal and the car stays still until you hit the accelerator?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I actually don't know if I've tested how long it will hold for, but you can definitely let your foot off the brake and move slowly over to the gas without the car rolling back at all.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

.:Rjackson said:


> I actually don't know if I've tested how long it will hold for, but you can definitely let your foot off the brake and move slowly over to the gas without the car rolling back at all.


That may be another feature that preventing you from rolling back. I think it’s called hill start assist. The auto hold feature will let you take your foot off the break at a red light, and you just push the gas when you want to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

blitz869 said:


> That may be another feature that preventing you from rolling back. I think it’s called hill start assist. The auto hold feature will let you take your foot off the *break* at a red light, and you just push the gas when you want to go.......


Brake.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

blitz869 said:


> Where in obd11 is it located?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Control unit 03 Brakes 

Adaptations 

Auto hold functional status









I have not set mine so I’m not sure if it will activate the system to be used without the physical button. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

moveingfaster said:


> Control unit 03 Brakes
> 
> Adaptations
> 
> ...


Attempted this earlier today. Nothing happened when I switched it to always on.

Most likely need the button. From what I can tell by looking online. The auto hold button is part of the parking break. So would need to order new parking break/auto hold. Would anyone have a part number for this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

blitz869 said:


> .....The auto hold button is part of the parking break. So would need to order new parking *brake*/auto hold.....


Yes, the auto system needs the gear motor on each rear caliper to activate the brake.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

blitz869 said:


> Attempted this earlier today. Nothing happened when I switched it to always on.
> 
> Most likely need the button. From what I can tell by looking online. The auto hold button is part of the parking break. So would need to order new parking break/auto hold. Would anyone have a part number for this?
> 
> ...


What about this? 

US $27.15 11％ Off | Electronic Hand brake Auto Hold Switch Button FOR VW Golf 7 GTI MK7 MKVII 5GG 927 225
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bPa1hutK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dfworders (Feb 13, 2019)

I’m very interested to see if this switch can work with odbeleven on US version. Has anyone tried?


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

moveingfaster said:


> What about this?
> 
> US $27.15 11％ Off | Electronic Hand brake Auto Hold Switch Button FOR VW Golf 7 GTI MK7 MKVII 5GG 927 225
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bPa1hutK
> ...


I traded the Tiguan in a couple weeks ago. To many things I disliked about it unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

blitz869 said:


> I traded the Tiguan in a couple weeks ago. To many things I disliked about it unfortunately.....


I guess you would do better to just walk then. But, you would probably whine about your shoes.


----------



## ncpsu (Aug 14, 2008)

I gave this a try on my fathers 2018 Atlas SEL 4m and have not been able to get this to work with a Terramont switch he purchased from Aliexpress. I tried the same process as I did on my MQB tiguan to no avail, with byte 23 in the brake module having the autohold option avail in long-coding. There are a few options in OBD11 in which show AutoHold functionality, however they only result in the Atlas showing electronic brake switch faults as well as auto-hold not functioning alerts. Cannot seem to locate what would make this work, anyone get anywhere with this?

For awareness, the pinout on the Atlas and MQB tig does appear the same with the base switches having worked between each . They are not the same as the one for the tig being set at an angle while the atlas switch is flat to match the center console area.

Thought I put this in the Atlas forum... :banghead:


----------



## Dbolot1 (Sep 9, 2020)

ncpsu said:


> I gave this a try on my fathers 2018 Atlas SEL 4m and have not been able to get this to work with a Terramont switch he purchased from Aliexpress. I tried the same process as I did on my MQB tiguan to no avail, with byte 23 in the brake module having the autohold option avail in long-coding. There are a few options in OBD11 in which show AutoHold functionality, however they only result in the Atlas showing electronic brake switch faults as well as auto-hold not functioning alerts. Cannot seem to locate what would make this work, anyone get anywhere with this?
> 
> For awareness, the pinout on the Atlas and MQB tig does appear the same with the base switches having worked between each . They are not the same as the one for the tig being set at an angle while the atlas switch is flat to match the center console area.
> 
> Thought I put this in the Atlas forum... :banghead:


New to this, but it looks like Atlas missing some wires at pins 10 and 12 at the switch, you might need to run those to the control module. I have SEL-P and missing wires 9, 10, 11 and 12. I read on tiguan forums that SEL-P comes with those wires.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ncpsu said:


> I gave this a try on my fathers 2018 Atlas SEL 4m and have not been able to get this to work with a Terramont switch he purchased from Aliexpress. I tried the same process as I did on my MQB tiguan to no avail, with byte 23 in the brake module having the autohold option avail in long-coding. There are a few options in OBD11 in which show AutoHold functionality, however they only result in the Atlas showing electronic brake switch faults as well as auto-hold not functioning alerts. Cannot seem to locate what would make this work, anyone get anywhere with this?
> 
> For awareness, the pinout on the Atlas and MQB tig does appear the same with the base switches having worked between each . They are not the same as the one for the tig being set at an angle while the atlas switch is flat to match the center console area.
> 
> Thought I put this in the Atlas forum... :banghead:


Terramont RUS version is also without Autohold. Only china Terramont with DSG has Autohold. You need add some wires to ABS module.


----------



## RADON (Aug 3, 2007)

Dfworders said:


> I’m very interested to see if this switch can work with odbeleven on US version. Has anyone tried?


I picked up this on ebay used from an allspace as it has the Satin Finish which matches our interior.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/5NM927225-V.../163862245169?

There is another thread here as well:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9311729-Auto-hold


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Has anyone gotten this to work on an SE yet? Still can't get it to work on mine and I have all the wires. I'll give the coding another try this week.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

Works fine on my 2020 SE Tiguan. Simply install and code it with VCDS


*Coding:*

ABS Module
Byte 23
bit 0

Enable (1)


----------



## shortybdub (Oct 14, 2011)

Got it to work on my new 2020 SE R-Line. Even able to code last position remembered so when system is off at shut-down, its off at start-up too instead of default on. Not that I intend to turn it off .


----------



## UntouchablePL (Feb 17, 2009)

shortybdub said:


> Got it to work on my new 2020 SE R-Line. Even able to code last position remembered so when system is off at shut-down, its off at start-up too instead of default on. Not that I intend to turn it off .


what codes did you use?


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

I just installed my auto hold button along with the EU center console, so would love the coding


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

For my 2020 4motion it was:
Coding: hex03 ABS Byte 23, enable bit 0

On mine, it had an original hex value of 74, this changed it to 75. Your original value may differ, so just enable the first bit only (bit 0).


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Does your coding have the last remembered (on/off) like shortybdub?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm fairly certain it retained the setting between restarts. I have it removed/reverted at the moment as it's going into the dealer for unrelated work, so I can't test right now.

There's a bigger thread about the auto hold button on here, perhaps someone already noted the behavior.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

jonese said:


> For my 2020 4motion it was:
> Coding: hex03 ABS Byte 23, enable bit 0
> 
> On mine, it had an original hex value of 74, this changed it to 75. Your original value may differ, so just enable the first bit only (bit 0).


Couldn't make the change, got a 31 Function not available


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

That error appears for OBDEleven, sorry I use VCDS. It's doable, I just don't use that product to know first hand.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Has anyone with OBDeleven gotten this to work? It seems like VCDS works and OBDeleven fails to work on Control Unit 03 abs


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Zabes64 said:


> Does your coding have the last remembered (on/off) like shortybdub?


With the coding I used (as above), mine is sticky, it remembers between startups.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

jonese said:


> With the coding I used (as above), mine is sticky, it remembers between startups.


In adaptations it's set to remember last position by default, but unfortunately OBDeleven sucks and can't long code Module 03


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone done this on the NAR US 2022 version? Does it work?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Bumping


----------

